# Dental Question



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not a fan of the anesthesia-less dental cleanings. They can only get the outside of the teeth (so half or less of the tooth) because 99% of dogs wont open their mouth to clean the inside. The tools they should use would really scare him with the noise and water spraying. You cant accuratly chart and look at the teeth. He will swallow lots of bacteria and water because he will lick and swallow. Also, with his personality I think it would be SO much less stressful to him with him completely under.

Anesthesia now adays is extremely safe! Make sure they do pre-anesthetic bloodwork, place an IV catheter and provide fluids during the procedure, someone is monitoring him the whole time, he is kept warm, they use either Isoflurane or Sevoflurane anesthesia with him and he should be fine! Should be able to go home that day! I just dont like the anesthesia free cleanings for what they do (or more importantly dont) and what they charge.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You could not mess with his teeth at all and see if you can get them clean on your own with raw meaty bones and such.

That price sounds outrageous, too. Many groomers have tooth cleaning services for a fraction of that cost. They are offered once a week or once a month which is also anesthesia free, so probably the same thing.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The person who does anesthesia-free around here costs around $95, I think. So that price does seem steep, considering you aren't paying for the anesthesia.

If your dog is a very vigorous chewer (mine is!), you might notice a few spots of blood on the chews every now and then. Unless it's really a lot of blood, and/or it is hard to get it to stop (that would make me worry about anemia), I wouldn't worry too much. The chewing is the cleaning!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Since Sunny came to me at the beginning of September, I have been using Leba III for the tartar, and it does pop off, and brushing, etc., and I sense the gums near the gumline are still sensitive; sometimes looks a bit inflamed, red, etc. and other times look ok. I notice he doesn't like cookies much, and do believe it may be his gums. He likes bullies too. Hard to brush his teeth, but I may get some cheesecloth and use on my finger so I have more control. Miniature poodle mouths smaller than spoos, so maybe that's it, too. I am doing everything right and even the breeder suggested going to raw for the teeth/gums, so may get some RMB's and use them with the premade raw I prefer for him. I just want this vet (Barbara Royal - great reputation) to assess the teeth/gums and get her opinion, but probably will try to pass.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found the Petzlife gel very effective - Sophy and Poppy absolutely hate it though, so I am about to try the Tropiclean one instead. I use a microfibre finger stall, which helps tp massage the gums as well as the teeth, and is easier to manage in small mouths than a brush - I do brush occasionally, to get between the teeth, but rather rely on the RMBs for that. I've found there is little gunk on the insides of their teeth - the saliva and tongue seem to keep them reasonably clear - but I have to really work at keeping their canines and incisors clear. The smaller the dog, the bigger the problem!

My brilliant vet checked them, said they weren't bad at all, flicked a couple of stubborn chunks of tartar off with his thumb nail, and we were good to go!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel hates the Petzlife gel. We tried the Tropiclean gel too but it didn't seem to get the plaque off. I'm now adding Plaque Off to his food. I am amazed by the result. After 3 weeks, most of the plaque softens up and makes it so easy to be brushed off. And then I started to feed RMB twice a week and Nickel's teeth has been white and clean since then. I still add the Plaque Off powder to his food every other day.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm, I am also using a powder on his food from Wysong DentaTreat, which can be sprinkled on his food or used with a toothbrush - probably similar. I am going to do the RMBs a few times a week too, as soon as I figure out the quantity of RMB vis-a-vis his daily allotment (4 to 5 ounces of food). I need to look and figure out equivalents.

His appetite has really picked up -- maybe he is settling in nicely, but I don't want him to put on weight, especially since his activity level has dropped quite a bit from his home in Canada. I purchased a turkey neck and will maybe cut it in 2's or 3's and give him a piece this Saturday.


----------

